

Quora: Which are the best startup homepages? - rpsubhub
http://www.quora.com/Which-are-the-best-startup-homepages

======
ck2
<http://squareup.com> does have a beautifully simple page, just compare it to
the mess that is PayPal

However, you can tell it was made by designers in a high-end environment
(large screens+ fast broadband) - for example, it shows a blank page when
javascript is disabled and the image on the right is a whopping half megabyte,
not even progressively rendered or split between above/below fold.

